# iOS 7



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

PrestigeR&D said:


> I received the notification on updating to iOS 7 on my ipad II but have been holding of in fear of some glitches. So most of these problems are with the phones and NOT ipad...?:blink:
> 
> 
> B,


Who knows. Apple now suffers from the issue Android has. Fragmentation, the issue Apple use to boast it didn't have but now they have so many devices which do different stuff they have more of a problem making the OS run well on every device. 2 exact iphones can have 2 totally different issues after a new OS install.


----------



## RenaissanceR (May 16, 2006)

IOS 7.0.3 is coming out soon, just put up IOS 7.0.2...

Egh...


----------



## mski (Apr 4, 2013)

BCConstruction said:


> They should all be backed up on the cloud as long as you had it turned on.


I'm on vacation and had some down time so I figured I'd update the phone and didn't have access to a computer with itunes or icloud to back up. 
Honestly didn't know I needed to do that. :wallbash::wallbash::wallbash:

I went and updated to an I phone 5c and the same day I get an Apple update to fix the needing a password glitch.

The new 5c is pretty sweet. It was $99 from Verizon because I was due to update.
Only problem there is no otterbox defender for the 5c only the 5 and what I bought really isn't too protective.
The Verizon guy was able to get most of my past contacts from Verizon backup assistant.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

mski said:


> I'm on vacation and had some down time so I figured I'd update the phone and didn't have access to a computer with itunes or icloud to back up.
> Honestly didn't know I needed to do that. :wallbash::wallbash::wallbash:
> 
> I went and updated to an I phone 5c and the same day I get an Apple update to fix the needing a password glitch.
> ...


The cloud is built into the phone. It will back upto apple when you add conatcts, pictures, notes etc etc. It will also back upto your PC or Mac if you have the icloud software on your system. Mines set to back up all photos i take to my PC. 

The 5 cases should fit the 5C cases as its bascily a iphone 5. I have heard that some cases dont fit the 5S because of the new flash but most cases do.


----------



## ExtremePride (Oct 27, 2010)

I too have the 5c, the regular 4 cases will not fit in the otter box brand. The side buttons have been moved down a bit and the 5 c is a touch wider


----------



## NINZAN STUDIO (Jan 10, 2012)

iOS7.0.2 on my 4S: my text message app started crashing yesterday. Very annoying, never happened before on previous iOS versions. I restarted phone, seems to have fixed it.


----------

